# Backseat modding



## Mooty (Mar 23, 2014)

Has anyone noticed a lot of backseat modding going on here lately? Is it just me?


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

no but i am a mod so thats probably why


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe? I usually just report things and move on instead of telling folks off.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

I have to admit I'm guilty of doing that from time to time. I just can't help myself :3


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

I just ignore threads that are out of place or on the wrong board. >.> Not really noticed though.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Yup! and it really annoys me


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 23, 2014)

I've received warnings for mini-modding before.. When people do something wrong, I like to tell them how to fix it so they don't get in trouble with the mods..

However it's always me who gets in trouble for doing the mini-modding.. Hence, I've given up giving people advice and I just report them and move on


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah, but not as much as back when they looked for mods.
It's probably because they said that they will look for mods soon.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 23, 2014)

what's so bad about this though?


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 23, 2014)

I've done a lot of back seat mini-modding before (harmless though because I'm mainly telling them if they're doing something wrong like continuing an auction when the buy-out has been done), only got an warning once for it because I told someone they posted in the wrong place (never did that again after.) D:

Can't help it :c


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 23, 2014)

While we do understand that you are just trying to help, most of the time the advice given out causes people to make duplicate threads in the correct place. The mini-modding we see all the time is something along the lines of "This belongs in _____" / "You should have posted this here ______  "

When you do stuff like that it almost always causes people to correct their mistake while in itself is good, but now, there are two copies of a thread and one has to be deleted because it's now spam. Instead of telling them where their thread belongs, it's so much better to report it because a Mod will move it and let the person know that the thread was moved to the correct place. This saves time, keeps the forum nice and tidy, and no one get's in trouble.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

That makes sense^ 
^-^


----------



## J087 (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't see what's so horribly wrong about it. It should be appreciated that some forum users are generous enough to help out, not frowned upon.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 23, 2014)

If you want to help someone out by telling them what they did wrong, don't post it on the thread that you are reporting. That thread could be removed anyway and then they won't see it, plus you'll get in trouble for mini-modding. To help out your fellow TBT'ers, just PM them what they did wrong. You won't get in trouble, and you'll still be doing some good.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 23, 2014)

If you are going to PM them that they posted in the wrong place, make sure to inform them that a moderator will move the thread for them so they don't have to make another thread 

Then you need to report the thread for moving!


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2014)

On auction threads its just a waste of time if people keep bumping the #censored# out of tem until they get the price they want


----------



## J087 (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> If you are going to PM them that they posted in the wrong place, make sure to inform them that a moderator will move the thread for them so they don't have to make another thread
> 
> Then you need to report the thread for moving!



I doubt that new forum users will find it pleasing when they get spammed with 20 PM's from helpful forum users, telling them what they did wrong.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

J087 said:


> I doubt that new forum users will find it pleasing when they get spammed with 20 PM's from helpful forum users, telling them what they did wrong.



and i doubt they'd find it pleasing when they get spammed with 20 replies in their thread from helpful forum users telling them that they did it wrong, too.
literally, if i joined a forum and posted in the wrong board i'd much rather get told by a mod that my thread was in the wrong spot than a random member, because it honestly just looks like they're being a try hard.

like is it really that hard not to post and just hit the report button???? the mods know what theyre doing, so leave it to them.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

J087 said:


> I doubt that new forum users will find it pleasing when they get spammed with 20 PM's from helpful forum users, telling them what they did wrong.



Yeah this. Couldn't they just tell them on the thread and include that they don't need to make a new one because the mods will move it anyway? Really though, I think it might be best to leave the mods to do what they're here for.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 23, 2014)

J087 said:


> I doubt that new forum users will find it pleasing when they get spammed with 20 PM's from helpful forum users, telling them what they did wrong.



Which it true, but everyone could just as easily hit the report button. They will be told, even if it's not by you. If someone has an insatiable need to correct people, you would be so much more helpful if you report it than if you tell them.


----------



## J087 (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> and i doubt they'd find it pleasing when they get spammed with 20 replies in their thread from helpful forum users telling them that they did it wrong, too.
> literally, if i joined a forum and posted in the wrong board i'd much rather get told by a mod that my thread was in the wrong spot than a random member, because it honestly just looks like they're being a try hard.
> 
> like is it really that hard not to post and just hit the report button???? the mods know what theyre doing, so leave it to them.



But they wont get 20 replies on their thread because, unlike with PM's, forum users will see that others already informed them or at least made contact.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is the deal, we know you are trying to help. That's great. That's why we don't give an infraction for mini-modding but instead a warning. However, we want and need people to be using the Report button. If we let everyone mini-mod without repercussions the report button would be obsolete. Mods would have nothing to do but try to find the threads and posts that need dealing with on their own. With over 100+ people making posts and threads everyday we cannot scan everything by ourselves. That's why we like it when members use the report button -- because it calls our attention to problematic posts/threads (signatures too). If you see something in the wrong area or something that doesn't follow the rules you need to report it.

I can't stop you from PMing them but all I ask is that threads/post that need moved/removed be reported.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Also some back seat mods are very condescending, and act like know it alls, to newish members


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

I've gotten one warning for mini modding....I think it was because someone posted in the wrong place.
Most of my warnings are from Jojo incidents....>_>


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I've gotten one warning for mini modding....I think it was because someone posted in the wrong place.
> Most of my warnings are from Jojo incidents....>_>



Remember those.... .-.


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 23, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> I've received warnings for mini-modding before.. When people do something wrong, I like to tell them how to fix it so they don't get in trouble with the mods..
> 
> However it's always me who gets in trouble for doing the mini-modding.. Hence, I've given up giving people advice and I just report them and move on



Basically this. Just report it and move on with your business.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 23, 2014)

The moderators need to get over it. If they don't want our help, then don't help them. We're only trying to help the members so they don't consistently break the rules. Maybe they can fix the problem faster before a moderator sees it. The rules are way too strict here. Don't even report them and let the moderators look on their own. It's their own damn problem if they get pissed off.  We get infractions for the littlest things here.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Mar 23, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Also some back seat mods are very condescending, and act like know it alls, to newish members



I've seen this too.  Unfortunately not everyone has a good sense of tact.  I'm happy those people aren't real mods.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> no but i am a mod so thats probably why



This is a joke right?  I mean did they really make Jake. a mod?


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> The moderators need to get over it. If they don't want our help, then don't help them. We're only trying to help the members so they don't consistently break the rules. Maybe they can fix the problem faster before a moderator sees it. The rules are way too strict here. Don't even report them and let the moderators look on their own. It's their own damn problem if they get pissed off.  We get infractions for the littlest things here.



Or maybe you need to get over the fact that you're not a mod, don't have authority, so don't need to backseat mod, bye.
If you don't like it you're the one who has to deal with it, not the mods.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Mar 23, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Or maybe you need to get over the fact that you're not a mod, don't have authority, so don't need to backseat mod, bye.
> If you don't like it you're the one who has to deal with it, not the mods.



We were just talking about being condescending...


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> We were just talking about being condescending...



Eh i'm not really showing authority, as i don't complain about the mods who are higher authority
talking to a member is different as we are the same level..


----------



## Byngo (Mar 23, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> The moderators need to get over it. If they don't want our help, then don't help them. We're only trying to help the members so they don't consistently break the rules. Maybe they can fix the problem faster before a moderator sees it. The rules are way too strict here. Don't even report them and let the moderators look on their own. It's their own damn problem if they get pissed off.  We get infractions for the littlest things here.



Did you not read Kaiaa's nice and detailed post?



Kaiaa said:


> Here is the deal, we know you are trying to help. That's great. That's why we don't give an infraction for mini-modding but instead a warning. However, we want and need people to be using the Report button. If we let everyone mini-mod without repercussions the report button would be obsolete. Mods would have nothing to do but try to find the threads and posts that need dealing with on their own. With over 100+ people making posts and threads everyday we cannot scan everything by ourselves. That's why we like it when members use the report button -- because it calls our attention to problematic posts/threads (signatures too). If you see something in the wrong area or something that doesn't follow the rules you need to report it.
> 
> I can't stop you from PMing them but all I ask is that threads/post that need moved/removed be reported.



It's not a regular members duty to do a moderators job, because they don't have the authority to use any kind of means of discipline, only their words. Not to mention that these mini-modders can be harsh towards newer people who may not have a full grip of the rules for this forum. That's where the magical things known as a report button comes in handy! So that regular members can bring to attention those who are assigned to carry out those responsibilities.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Mar 23, 2014)

Giz,

We still want to try and follow the golden rule, IMHO.  It's what makes this site great and sets it a part from other sites.  For the most part, posters here have a measure of respect for each other ;-)


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> We still want to try and follow the golden rule, IMHO.  It's what makes this site great ;-)



The golden rule of love thy neighbour ?


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Mar 23, 2014)

No, the treat others as you want to be treated, golden rule.


----------



## Flop (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> While we do understand that you are just trying to help, most of the time the advice given out causes people to make duplicate threads in the correct place. The mini-modding we see all the time is something along the lines of "This belongs in _____" / "You should have posted this here ______  "
> 
> When you do stuff like that it almost always causes people to correct their mistake while in itself is good, but now, there are two copies of a thread and one has to be deleted because it's now spam. Instead of telling them where their thread belongs, it's so much better to report it because a Mod will move it and let the person know that the thread was moved to the correct place. This saves time, keeps the forum nice and tidy, and no one get's in trouble.



This.

This is the reason I got warned for Mini-modding. I completely understand why Mods don't want people doing that. I always just give a friendly reminder and tell them to report the thread to the mod for a thread move and also give them a something for further reference ^~^


----------



## J087 (Mar 23, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> The moderators need to get over it. If they don't want our help, then don't help them. We're only trying to help the members so they don't consistently break the rules. Maybe they can fix the problem faster before a moderator sees it. The rules are way too strict here. Don't even report them and let the moderators look on their own. It's their own damn problem if they get pissed off.  We get infractions for the littlest things here.



At least someone here understands my point. Forum staff can keep saying "just report it", but at the same time the forum rules threaten to take actions against your account if you make unnecessary reports. 




Lunatic said:


> It's not a regular members duty to do a moderators job, because they don't have the authority to use any kind of means of discipline, only their words.



I'm pretty sure that I don't need a special title or special powers in order to become eligable to help someone. When someone asks me for the road I don't go "that's not my job, ask the police". Perhaps that's not how you would react but it's called: Generosity.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

J087 said:


> At least someone here understands my point. Forum staff can keep saying "just report it", but at the same time the forum rules threaten to take actions against your account if you make unnecessary reports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tbh standards you would use in real life dont always become applicable on a forum :x
And most of the time they aren't helping them, a lot want to earn little brownie points to the mods, its helpful if someone just goes "btw this would be better here " instead you get multiple replies of people saying the thread is stupid, or just moaning at the person


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 23, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Or maybe you need to get over the fact that you're not a mod, don't have authority, so don't need to backseat mod, bye.
> If you don't like it you're the one who has to deal with it, not the mods.



This has nothing to do with what I said.  The rules are strict and you know it. I never said that I was a moderator. Everyone has authority here, even people like you.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> This has nothing to do with what I said.  The rules are strict and you know it. I never said that I was a moderator. Everyone has authority here, even people like you.



Tbh the rules aren't that strict especially compared to other animal crossing forums imo


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> The rules are way too strict here.


I'd have to disagree... I've been on much more uptight forums :/ I'd say TBT is at minimum IMO.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 23, 2014)

J087 said:


> I'm pretty sure that I don't need a special title or special powers in order to become eligable to help someone. When someone asks me for the road I don't go "that's not my job, ask the police". Perhaps that's not how you would react but it's called: Generosity.



It's fine if someone's asking for help about a rule and a regular member helps them, I don't think anyone's trying to say that's wrong. It's when there's an argument and insults, it's unnecessary for a regular member to intervene-instead, just report the thread.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Mar 23, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I'd have to disagree... I've been on much more uptight forums :/ I'd say TBT is at minimum IMO.



I have to echo Yui Z's comments.


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 23, 2014)

I have to agree that TBT isn't as dictatorial as other forums.. I won't mention any names..

But a mod has addressed this issue with what the official stance is.. Report it, and if you feel the need, send them a PM detailing what they did wrong (perhaps after the thread's been moved)

We don't ALL have authority here, or else there'd be no point in admins and mods.

Everyone getting their knickers into a twist isn't gonna help the situation.. I've mini-modded before and learned why it's frowned upon, and all of you have now also been told.

Continuing the argument isn't actually gonna make them change their mind..

(FYI, I'm aware that what I just said is a form of mini-modding, but I also have an opinion which I wanted to voice)


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

Why are people even arguing about this? It's not like it's a big deal ~ at least not in my eyes.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 23, 2014)

I got seven hundred bells taken away and an infraction for welcoming someone to the site. If that isn't strict, I don't know what is. I found that complete bull.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> I got seven hundred bells taken away and an infraction for welcoming someone to the site. If that isn't strict, I don't know what is. I found that complete bull.



What?!


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

Umm you lose like 20 bells from an infraction if you're gonna make up **** at least make it believable pls


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Umm you lose like 20 bells from an infraction if you're gonna make up **** at least make it believable pls



My thoughts haha
i dont even think i lost any from my infraction


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not making up ****. I wish I still had proof.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> I got seven hundred bells taken away and an infraction for welcoming someone to the site. If that isn't strict, I don't know what is. I found that complete bull.



Sorry but I think that this is a HUGE exaggeration.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Your infractions remain on your profile forever, even after expired, i can still check what the reason for mine was


----------



## mrbosshead (Mar 23, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Sorry but I think that this is a HUGE exaggeration.



I totally agree. 
I doubt that this would happen. Mods are really nice people.
And if this really did happen, you probably did more than 'welcoming' somebody to the site.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 23, 2014)

I said "Welcome." because people were giving me **** about putting asterisks between my words instead of spaces. It was completely unintentional. I wouldn't have any infractions if people weren't being *******s because I wouldn't see a need to type one word answers.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 23, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> I got seven hundred bells taken away and an infraction for welcoming someone to the site. If that isn't strict, I don't know what is. I found that complete bull.



I just looked though your transaction history and I cannot find any place in which an infraction took 700 bells. Another thing is that infractions do not ever take 700 bells. Welcoming someone usually would never be infracted on, you may, however, get a warning for post quality. If your welcome was just one word (which goes against Post Quality rules) you may have been warned/infracted on. The only bells I ever saw taken out on your transaction history were for a warning for 20 bells.

Edit: I did see that you were infracted for saying "Welcome". This is because one worded replies are against the rules even if you have an excuse (the quotation mark thing). This was also given to you before we turned off bell count in the Introduction Board, it won't be reversed but it doesn't put you in any danger of suspension nor does it stop you from being able from participating in anything around the Bell Tree.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

The plot thickens~~~


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Mar 23, 2014)

I want to thank Kaiaa for helping to clear that up.  But I also feel a little nervous about what this thread is turning into.  I hope we can bring this thread back to the original topic now.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 23, 2014)

By the way, this isn't a thread to complain about warnings/infractions received. If you have received a warning/infraction in the past couple weeks that you feel was not deserved you may report it and another mod (who didn't issue the warning/infraction) will check it over as a second opinion. Any warnings/infractions that are older than 2 weeks will not be reversed.

If you have any questions about why you have received a warning for mini modding, I hope my explanations can clear it up for you. If not, ask and I will do my best to help.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 23, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> This is a joke right?  I mean did they really make Jake. a mod?




He is a mod of his own fantasy, nothing more.


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

I actually haven't gotten any infractions as of late, which is good. Many of mine are from...you know who.
If a mod DID give you an unfair infraction, you could report the infraction message and explain why it was unfair or a mistake.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 23, 2014)

people like Jake. and I are both secretly mods without the colour so you better listen up yo


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> people like Jake. and I are both secretly mods without the colour so you better listen up yo



Do you smell something burning? It's someone's pants.

liar liar pants on fire


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Shhhhh don't hurt their poor little minds FN


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 23, 2014)

Alright you all, and anyone else planning on posting, get back on topic.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 23, 2014)

being a mod sux i dont know why anyone would want to be one


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

I never really understood why backseat modding was a problem?


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Mar 23, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I never really understood why backseat modding was a problem?



See Kaiaa's earlier posts.  She explains it pretty well.


----------



## Flop (Mar 23, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I never really understood why backseat modding was a problem?



Because while a Mod has the authority to close and relocate a thread, regular users do not.  If they tell someone that his/her thread is in the wrong place, then that person will just make another thread.  It's best to just report it and move on, otherwise you will get a warning for mini-modding and contributing to clogging up the forums.


----------



## Cory (Mar 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> people like Jake. and I are both secretly mods without the color so you better listen up yo



That will happen when sockhead and jojo man become admin.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> people like Jake. and I are both secretly mods without the colour so you better listen up yo


I call total bull****.


----------



## Flop (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Alright you all, and anyone else planning on posting, get back on topic.



I like reading this thread, guys.  At least _try_ to stay on topic.  xD


----------



## Bowie (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't think it's such a bad thing, really. I mean, there's been times I've been able to help people with their problems, and if nobody else is around to help, why can't I? I have noticed a lot of that kind of behaviour, though.


----------



## J087 (Mar 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> people like Jake. and I are both secretly mods without the colour so you better listen up yo



.....Saying that is even worse than Backseat modding. On so many levels.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 23, 2014)

so far i only did this for that _X_ guy. i don't know if this counts, it annoys me when people post on the wrong board so i post telling them.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> so far i only did this for that _X_ guy and some people when they post on the main board. when i tell them, i say it is on the wrong board politely. unless i'm in a bad mood i just say it like
> 
> this is on the wrong board.



Aww...that's not even bad even on your worst day XD


----------



## Ashtot (Mar 23, 2014)

The reason it happens is because there is a lot of youngsters under 13, and they just annoy the heck out of everyone older, so It's not really backseat modding, everyone just hates you.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> The reason it happens is because there is a lot of youngsters under 13, and they just annoy the heck out of everyone older, so It's not really backseat modding, everyone just hates you.



Jesus loves everyone tho


----------



## RiceBunny (Mar 27, 2014)

ahhh... I'm guilty of such a crime. I think I've only done a major one once or twice though, and it was because someone else was back-seat modding and they were wrong. So I was back-seat modding a back-seat modder?!(confusing, I know). 
I was letting the thread maker know his thread was indeed not wrong, but would be better if he perhaps changed the title(the title made it seem like it was a "looking for" thread). The second time was just me telling someone the thread was fine as it was. Someone else tried to come in to back-seat mod a Selling thread saying it was suppose to be an Auction thread, when in reality it was an open Selling thread. The dude was taking in offers and was going to go with the highest/most promising offer. He didn't want to do an auction because he wanted the decision to be his, not for the villager to go to whoever "wins"; which mind you could be a lower amount than he would want. So I understand his decision to sell instead of doing an auction.
Anyways, I'm rambling. o.o Now that I know it's frowned upon and see Kaiaa's point(a well explained one at that), I shall refrain from doing such activity from now on. I usually use the report button for such things anyways xD, it's a lot easier and less time consuming to me.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Mar 30, 2014)

I guess I'm guilty of backseat modding now ;w; I actually didn't even know that was a thing so I apologize, but what Kaiaa said makes so much sense!



Kaiaa said:


> While we do understand that you are just trying to help, most of the time the advice given out causes people to make duplicate threads in the correct place. The mini-modding we see all the time is something along the lines of "This belongs in _____" / "You should have posted this here ______  "
> 
> When you do stuff like that it almost always causes people to correct their mistake while in itself is good, but now, there are two copies of a thread and one has to be deleted because it's now spam. Instead of telling them where their thread belongs, it's so much better to report it because a Mod will move it and let the person know that the thread was moved to the correct place. This saves time, keeps the forum nice and tidy, and no one get's in trouble.



Although, the person I posted on had already made a thread on the correct sub-forum and then made another post on the wrong forum. But, I'll be sure to not do this anymore! I just like helping people stay out of trouble! <3


----------

